# Livres epub



## clauderobert47 (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir si d'autres ont le meme probleme que moi à savoir que certains livres epub ne s'ouvrent pas sur ipad 2 ou meme sur mon ipod.

J'essaie de toutes les facons possible soit en m'envoyant un emall avec fichier joint que j'ouvre avec ibooks, soit en envoyant dans la section livre de itunes et ensuite en synchronisant.

Certains livres fonctionnent et d'autre pas, avez vous ce probleme ?

Merci

Claude


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2012)

Perso, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de livre au format ePub.

Quelle est la source de ces livres ?


----------



## Lauange (18 Mai 2012)

Idem, nô problème.


----------



## ptibat (18 Mai 2012)

Ne sont-ce pas de faux .epub dont l'extension seule a été modifiée ?

Si tu parviens à les lire sur ton ordinateur et pas sur ton iPad/iPhone, y'a un couac. Tu peux toujours tenter une reconversion de tes fichiers via Calibre.

http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------

